# Orderlies



## sean m (17 Jun 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know if the army has orderly positions there are no topics relating to this and there does not seem to be anything on the internet. Would it be something positive to be a trained orderly as a soldier?


----------



## Pusser (17 Jun 2010)

Do you mean a hospital orderly?


----------



## Armymedic (17 Jun 2010)

There is no trade in the CF for "hospital orderly".


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2010)

As a baby Med A in NDMC, I got accused of being an orderly by a vet...however, that was the MOC in his day.  There are Medical Technicians though if that's what you're looking for.

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2010)

Or is he talking about being a officer's batman?



> bat·man  (btmn)
> 
> n.
> A British military officer's orderly.


----------



## Pusser (17 Jun 2010)

Hmm.  Another tradition lost! ;D


----------



## sean m (17 Jun 2010)

Thank you for your responses guys, sorry I was referring to a hospital orderly. If a person as a hospital orderly could it be put to use as a soldier in what ever postition if there is not actual trade for it.  Would a recruiter look positively at this and see it as useful. Is it okay to ask why there would not be a trade for it or an orderly profession in the military. HAHA good one O'Leary

Thank you


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Or is he talking about being a officer's batman?



My guess is it's in medical for a reason...as for the above and Pusser's comment, the Navy still has stewards  ;D.

MM


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Thank you for your responses guys, sorry I was referring to a hospital orderly. If a person as a hospital orderly could it be put to use as a soldier in what ever postition if there is not actual trade for it.  Would a recruiter look positively at this and see it as useful. Is it okay to ask why there would not be a trade for it or an orderly profession in the military. HAHA good one O'Leary
> 
> Thank you



We don't have hospitals in the CF anymore - when we did, we had them manned by medical assistants, nurses, nursing assistants, etc.  If you are one right now, you can apply to be whatever you'd like in the CF as long as you meet the pre-requisites.

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Thank you for your responses guys, sorry I was referring to a hospital orderly. If a person as a hospital orderly could it be put to use as a soldier in what ever postition if there is not actual trade for it.  Would a recruiter look positively at this and see it as useful. Is it okay to ask why there would not be a trade for it or an orderly profession in the military. HAHA good one O'Leary
> 
> Thank you



If you tell us what you believe these orderlies would be doing, then someone can tell you who does that function in the modern CF.


----------



## sean m (17 Jun 2010)

is a hospital attendant whose job consists of assisting medical and/or nursing staff with various nursing and/or medical interventions. 

Orderlies are often utilized in various hospital departments. Orderly duties can range in scope depending on the area of the health care facility they are employed. 

Orderlies are typically found in Emergency Departments, Operating Rooms, Psychiatry, Long Term Care, and Orthopaedics.

, Orderlies can be called Nursing Assistants, PCA (Personal Care Attendants), PSW (Personal Support Workers) and Health Care Aids (HCA). Hospitals in Canada pay these employees rather well and they do a lot around hospital to help people. The nursing shortage in some Canadian provinces has become so bad that they are sometimes responsible for giving out medications

An Operations Assistant (OA) is a type of orderly trained to assist in the running of an Operating Suite. OAs require no prior formal training and learn their craft on the job. As well as fulfilling the duties of an orderly, an OA is responsible for the positioning and readiness of equipment in the operating room; and in assisting surgical staff in the positioning of the patient on the operating table. OAs are required to possess knowledge of equipment that is required for every procedure performed in the suite.

The primary duty of an OA is patient care. The application of anti-Deep vein thrombosis equipment, compression stockings, as well as padding to prevent pressure sores is one of the tasks performed by an OA for most surgical procedures. The movement of the patient from their own bed to the operating table is often coordinated by the OA and the Anaesthetist. Surgical procedures requiring the preparation of a limb with antiseptic utilise an OA to hold the limb for the surgeon whilst maintaining aseptic technique. OAs are also required to collect blood products from the Blood Bank and deliver urgent frozen section samples to the Pathology laboratory.









			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you tell us what you believe these orderlies would be doing, then someone can tell you who does that function in the modern CF.


----------



## Pusser (17 Jun 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> My guess is it's in medical for a reason...as for the above and Pusser's comment, the Navy still has stewards  ;D.
> 
> MM



Yes, but they don't polish officers' shoes anymore.  The RCN Stewards manual actually explains how to "bone" shoes/boots and clean officers' braid - now that we're using metal braid again, we might need this service in the future. ;D

All joking aside, Stewards continue to perform an important role in the modern Navy.  They now run the NPF organization on board (i.e. they control all the booze, so they're VERY popular, and other canteen stores), so their work is crucial to morale.  They are also the resident experts on how to properly fulfill some of our diplomatic functions when we show the flag around the world.  Additionally, they also fill important roles in the damage control and casualty clearing organizations on board.


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2010)

sean m - we have Medical Technicians, which I'm sure you can read about in the various threads here.  If you're not interested in that, there are a gazillion other trades out there that can be quite interesting as well.  The stewards I was making fun of, and as Pusser notes, are involved with casualty management at action and emergency stations on ships as well as their real jobs.

Pusser - I hear you, just making fun of them.

MM


----------



## sean m (17 Jun 2010)

Thank you for your response, this is interesting for the navy. To be honest though I am not really interested in controlling booze and promote diplomatic functions/ What do you think of of the info on my previous post do you think the army would be interested in someone with that sort of background. It is better than some person with no background just wanting to go into the army. I was thinking with a history if being an orderly in a hospital emergency room and than it would be possible to really make a difference on the ground with soldier and civilians.






			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Yes, but they don't polish officers' shoes anymore.  The RCN Stewards manual actually explains how to "bone" shoes/boots and clean officers' braid - now that we're using metal braid again, we might need this service in the future. ;D
> 
> All joking aside, Stewards continue to perform an important role in the modern Navy.  They now run the NPF organization on board (i.e. they control all the booze, so they're VERY popular, and other canteen stores), so their work is crucial to morale.  They are also the resident experts on how to properly fulfill some of our diplomatic functions when we show the flag around the world.  Additionally, they also fill important roles in the damage control and casualty clearing organizations on board.


----------



## sean m (17 Jun 2010)

Doesnt that require a fair bit of math and science, I am not good at math and science. Again thankl you very much for the help




			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> sean m - we have Medical Technicians, which I'm sure you can read about in the various threads here.  If you're not interested in that, there are a gazillion other trades out there that can be quite interesting as well.  The stewards I was making fun of, and as Pusser notes, are involved with casualty management at action and emergency stations on ships as well as their real jobs.
> 
> Pusser - I hear you, just making fun of them.
> 
> MM


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> What do you think of of the info on my previous post do you think the army would be interested in someone with that sort of background. It is better than some person with no background just wanting to go into the army. I was thinking with a history if being an orderly in a hospital emergency room and than it would be possible to really make a difference on the ground with soldier and civilians.



Unless it gave you any qualifications for Med Tech or Nurse, I doubt they'd be that interested.  If you were applying for any other trade, they would probably be even less interested.


----------



## sean m (17 Jun 2010)

Do you know if canada, canadian armed forces or specifically Quebec and Montreal offer EMT-I/85 or I/99. Thank you for your post.





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Unless it gave you any qualifications for Med Tech or Nurse, I doubt they'd be that interested.  If you were applying for any other trade, they would probably be even less interested.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Do you know if canada, canadian armed forces or specifically Quebec and Montreal offer EMT-I/85 or I/99. Thank you for your post.



No, I don't know, but I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Jun 2010)

Here is a small website outlining all the jobs that the CF offers:

http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx#/flash/en

How about you go on there, and find a recruiter to talk about your options.

No one on here can give you the answers you seek.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Do you know if canada, canadian armed forces or specifically Quebec and Montreal offer EMT-I/85 or I/99. Thank you for your post.



Sean, we don't have that in Canada ( as far as I know ):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMT_Intermediate#EMT-I.2F85


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2010)

Your job as I see it isn't directly transferable into the Army as a Med Tech - you'd have to do your paramedic training, etc and you need some high school science and math to get into the trade.  

MM


----------



## sean m (18 Jun 2010)

Firstly thank you everyone very much for the help. it was very kind of all of you to take the time to do this.  I don't think I have the math and science smarts to pursue med tech. In this career I would hope to get a job in the emergency room and learn a good amount of skills there. Hopefully these could be useful in the combat zone. Even though it is not combat
 related life preservation hopefully a good amount could relate to it. At least it would be better than nothing right? Maybe it could also apply to a surgery unit in the field.



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Your job as I see it isn't directly transferable into the Army as a Med Tech - you'd have to do your paramedic training, etc and you need some high school science and math to get into the trade.
> 
> MM


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2010)

I think it would be very handy training for a counter terrorism HUMINT operative.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I think it would be very handy training for a counter terrorism HUMINT operative.



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (18 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Maybe it could also apply to a surgery unit in the field.



I don't think you're listening - you'd have to be a med tech to work in a field hospital/surgical unit - at the least.  Your experiences in the ED will help you deal with some of the nasty things you might be exposed to in combat, however, unless you become a medic, you likely won't be employed that way...you could become a combat arms soldier, take a TCCC course and be employed in that role in the field, but that's about as far as that would go right now.

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jun 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if the army has orderly positions there are no topics relating to this and there does not seem to be anything on the internet. Would it be something positive to be a trained orderly as a soldier?



What? HUMINT is on the backburner for now?

If you choose the career path for this new 'obsession', I am sure you can find many subject hits with one press of the search button.


Best of luck with the CFMS queries.

OWDU


----------



## Scott (18 Jun 2010)

sean m,

Below you'll find the Wikipedia page I was able to google using your description of an orderly. Please post links when you reference a webpage for your info instead of regurgitating it as your own.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orderly


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2010)

A Canadian medical "orderly" won a V.C. during the war: 
"Corporal Topham was serving as a medical orderly in the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion.":
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/gal/vcg-gcv/bio/topham-fg-eng.asp

His V.C. reads, "On 24th March, 1945, Corporal Topham, a medical orderly, parachuted with his Battalion on to a strongly defended area east of the Rhine.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_George_Topham#Details
Everything I have ever read about Cpl. Topham describes him as a "Medical Orderly". 
If I recall correctly, when I enrolled the term was "Medical Assistant", and later "Medical Technician".


----------

